# Umbau von Altmaschinen / Verlagerung



## wincc (18 Juni 2008)

Hi Leute ich machen einfach mal ein neues Thema auf da ich denke es handelt sich um ein sehr umfangreiches Thema..

So ... habe vor einiger Zeit den Betrieb gewechselt und bin nun in der neuen Firma für den Umbau bzw modernisierung von Altmaschinen zuständig

=) viel arbeit die nächsten jahre.

hier stehn dutzende alte folien und papiermaschinen aus den 70ern 80ern teilweise auch 90ern 

also gute alte analog und schütztechnik , S3 und vorallem S5 technik die auf den neusten stand gebracht werden soll... soweit kein problem


1 . 
sind nun 4 anlagen dazugekommen die aus einem zweigwerk des konzerns stammen... und mir wurde gesagt das wenn eine maschine innerhalb der firma verlagert wird keine probleme auftreten.. nur die 4 neu dazugekommen maschinen sei der bestandschutz erloschen ??? was sagt ihr dazu??

2. 
wie verhält sich das nun mit der Sicherheitstechnik muss die auf neusten stand gebracht werden?

3. 
was muss beachtet werden wenn nun der betrieb wünscht die maschinen durch einen geschindigkeitserhöhung auf "mehr" Leistung zu bringen
(kongret die eine soll von 290m/min auf 350m/min aufgeblasen werden. Antriebe würde das schaffen)

4. 
Die 2te Anlage wurde bereits im alten werk hochgerüstet von 300m/min auf 450m/min ... läuft zwar aber alles sehr "mechanisch unruhig"  aus meiner sicht... denke daran werde ich nichts ändern können. nur wurde diese mehr leistung erziehlt ohne die sicherheit anzupassen... ka was die sich dabei gedacht haben... stellt sich die frage was sagt die bg dazu?? 

freue mich über viele beträge zu diesen themen


----------



## HBL (19 Juni 2008)

Guten Abend wincc

In Deinem Beitrag sind viele speziellen Fragen versteckt, welche neben den Normen, auch Betreiber-RL und vor allem auch EU-Recht beinhalten.

Gib mir etwas Zeit. Ich hoffe, Dir bis Anfang nächster Woche, einige Angaben grundlegender Natur und auch über entsprechende Normen machen zu können.

Schöner Abend und Gruss


Hans


----------



## maxi (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

zu den Sicherheitsrichtlineien:
Diese müssen immer auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik nach den geltenden Bestimmungen sein und die ständige regelmässige Überprüfung nach VDE und Berufsgenossenschaft eingehalten.

Vor dem Umbau (Bevor auch nur 1 Handstrich gemacht wurde) einer Maschine ist eine genaue Berechnung und Risikoanalyse zu erstellen.

Ansich fehlen viele Angaben von dir zu den Anlagen damit ich dir genaue EU Richtlinen nenne könnte.


----------



## Safety (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal eine PDF Seite aus einer Schulung von Jokab Safety zur neuen Maschinenrichtlinie.


Safety


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> , S3


kann ich von der s3 mal ein paar bilder haben, würde mich mal interessieren - im netz findet sich einfach nichts dazu...




> 1 .
> sind nun 4 anlagen dazugekommen die aus einem zweigwerk des konzerns stammen... und mir wurde gesagt das wenn eine maschine innerhalb der firma verlagert wird keine probleme auftreten.. nur die 4 neu dazugekommen maschinen sei der bestandschutz erloschen ??? was sagt ihr dazu??


bestanschutz gibt es nicht!
auch nicht für maschinen von vor 94!
auch wenn es da noch keine maschinenrichtlinie gab, eine betriebssicherheitsverordnung greift immer...
auch eine alte maschine muss sicher sein!




> 2.
> wie verhält sich das nun mit der Sicherheitstechnik muss die auf neusten stand gebracht werden?


wie maxi bereits sagte, bevor dur irgendwas umbaust musst du eine risikobeurteilung machen. wenn die vorhandene sicherheitstechnik sicher ist (nach dem stand der technik), dann passt das schon.




> 3.
> was muss beachtet werden wenn nun der betrieb wünscht die maschinen durch einen geschindigkeitserhöhung auf "mehr" Leistung zu bringen
> (kongret die eine soll von 290m/min auf 350m/min aufgeblasen werden. Antriebe würde das schaffen)


wenn deine risikobeurteilung ergibt dass sich dadurch ein neues (höheres) gefährdungspotential ergibt, dann musst du auch entsprechende schutzmasnahmen realisieren.




> 4.
> Die 2te Anlage wurde bereits im alten werk hochgerüstet von 300m/min auf 450m/min ... läuft zwar aber alles sehr "mechanisch unruhig" aus meiner sicht... denke daran werde ich nichts ändern können. nur wurde diese mehr leistung erziehlt ohne die sicherheit anzupassen... ka was die sich dabei gedacht haben... stellt sich die frage was sagt die bg dazu??


 
die grafik von jokab safety ist emiens wissens von der bg-chemie


vielleicht wäre für dich teil IV von der schulung interessant "umbau von altmschinen"
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17545


----------



## kiestumpe (2 Juli 2008)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal eine PDF Seite aus einer Schulung von Jokab Safety zur neuen Maschinenrichtlinie.
> 
> 
> Safety



Hallo Safety,

Falls du selbst die Schulung erstellt hast, oder auch so:
Der reine Austausch einer Steuerung, die die gleichen Funktionen wie Ih Vorgänger ausführt, ist meiner Meinung nach keine wesentliche Änderung.
Eine neue Risikoanalyse müßte daher nicht durchgeführt werden, allerdings ist das nur ne Vermutung, wenn es jemand genau weiss bitte melden.
(Wurde auch in einem anderen Thread so änhlich geschrieben).

Ne wesentliche Änderung ist aber auf jeden Fall die Drehzahlerhöhung, oder allgemeiner das Ändern der Aktoren nach Leistung oder Anzahl ;-)


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hallo Safety,
> 
> Falls du selbst die Schulung erstellt hast, oder auch so:
> Der reine Austausch einer Steuerung, die die gleichen Funktionen wie Ih Vorgänger ausführt, ist meiner Meinung nach keine wesentliche Änderung.
> ...


 
schau dir das pdf mal genau an...

drehzalerhöhung/leistungssteigerung muss auch nicht unbedingt eine wesentliche änderung sein. nur falls sich dadurch ein höheres gefahren potenzial ergibt (ACHTUNG!) für dass die vorhandenen schutzeinrichtungen nicht mehr ausreichen (wird durch die risikobeurteilung ermittelt die IMMER gemacht werden muss, egal ob wesentlich oder nicht!) UND wenn sie nicht durch zusätzliche trennende schutzeinrichtungen (gitter, haube) vermieden werden kann...


----------



## kiestumpe (2 Juli 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder, frag mich dann, wie eine Risikoanalyse bei Austausch der Steuerung auszusehen hat...


----------



## Safety (12 Juli 2008)

Hi,
auch ich bin der Meinung von Markus, um feststellen zukönnen ob es eine wesentlich Veränderung ist, muss man eine Gefahrenanalyse machen.
Siehe Interpretationspapier 
„ wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen des Bundesarbeitsministeriums BMA“ 
Bek. des BMA vom 7.September 2000-Iic 3-39607-3- . 

Man muss also die PDF anwenden die ich weiter oben hochgeladen habe.

Was mir an dem Papier nicht gefällt ist das man nur durch Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen die Sicherheit wieder herstellen kann. Es gibt auch genügend andere sichere Möglichkeiten z.B. Berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen. Das ist mal wieder eine Weltfremde Regelung.

Aber ich muss gestehen bei einem reinen Steuerungsaustausch also alte SPS z.B. S5 gegen S7 
sehen das viel nicht als wesentlich Veränderung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Safety


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, frag mich dann, wie eine Risikoanalyse bei Austausch der Steuerung auszusehen hat...


 

wie die aussieht ist eigentlich egal, es gibt viele möglichkeiten die zu machen, man muss nur angeben welche man angewendet hat und man muss sie eben auch machen.

EN1050 ist derzeit wohl die verbreitetste art sie zu machen.

die sache mit der risikobeurteilung ist ein heisses eisen...

also grundsätzlich wird sie ja unterbuwust immer gemacht, der konstukteur überlegt geht die ganze sache ja gedanklich durch und ergreift entsprechende maßnahmen -> dann hat er sie auch gemacht.

aber diese gedankliche version ist wertlos und vor gericht bist du damit fischfutter, sie muss dokumentiert sein!

bei einer neuanlage muss diese risikoanalyse auch für alle lebenszyklen gemacht werden, montage, inbetriebnahme, wartung, rüsten, ..., bis zur demontage und entsorgung. also nicht nur für den hauptsächlichen zyklus "betrieb".

ich kenne aber keine firma die das so treibt, speziell der zyklus "montage" ist meiner meinung anch bei einer normalen maschine ein dokument das einige ordner füllt...


----------



## Safety (12 Juli 2008)

Hi,
das alles kann man nachlesen in dem Handlungsleitfaden Maschinen- und Anlagensicherheit ab Kapitel 6 siehe PDF im Anhang.

mfg

safety

www.jokabsafety.de


----------

